# 574 Replacing Steering Hydraulic Hose



## Fbcdamascus (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, first timer to this forum, but love old tractors and DIY solutions. I have restored a 41 John Deere H, a 41 John Deere B, a 51 Massey Harris Pony, and a 49 AC B. I am not restoring this 574 (she is a worker) but try to keep it in good shape. There's nothing quite like taking old retired iron and bringing it back to life!

Now to my problem.

I have a blown power steering hydraulic hose on my 574. I picked up a new hose and was ready to make the repair. I disconnected the old hose from the steering cylinder, but the other end was inaccessible. It appears (trying not to cuss right now) that the front axle has to come off to access the hose fitting. Does IH make a tool to get that hose off? Am I just blind to an obvious solution, or does the axle really have to come off? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't remember exactly how, but I know we've changed both hoses on our 574 without removing the axle. I'll try to look at ours tonight and see what you mean about the hose.


----------



## Slipster (Nov 8, 2014)

It really is a simple case of removing the steering ram, Leave the block on the tractor and unscrew it by rotating the hydraulic ram shaft. I think there are about four bolts to remove and the ram will lower down and then the hose ends are easily removed


----------



## Fbcdamascus (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, it has taken a while to get back on this project. I'm not sure if the year model makes a difference on how the lines are connected, (my tractor is an early model) but the other posts did not apply to my problem. I had no trouble getting the hose off of the steering cylinder, but the other end that goes up through the frame behind/underneath the front grill was the problem. Here is my solution. I put a jack under the center of the tractor and lifted the front end. I removed the left front tire, then I lifted the right tire as high as it would go and blocked underneath it. This lowered the left axle. This provided just enough clearance to get a stubby wrench to the hose connection. I sure hope someone else has an easier solution, but that is what worked for me. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Reep1077 (Jan 1, 2016)

I know this is a older thread but I have the same problem on my 454 which I believe is about the same. I did the same thing and jacked the axle up on one side and am able to get a wrench on the fitting but I can't get it loose. Its a tight spot for sure and most of my normal techniques for getting stuff loose won't work here. Any ideas on what I can do or dare try? If I strip it or break it i'm going to have to drop the front axle for sure.


----------



## Reep1077 (Jan 1, 2016)

ok I'm going to add this so more knowledge is out there, I got the hose off. I pulled out the grill and there are 2 hardlines going through the cast bolster. I removed the hardline that went to the hose I needed to replace. With the tractor front jacked up on one side I put a 11/16 wrench on the hydraulic fitting underneath. Then using a 3/4 socket I turned the fitting on the topside until the hose unscrewed from the bulkhead fitting. the good news is the the bulkhead fitting is nutted from the top so if the hose didn't come loos the nut would have cane off and the whole thing would have dropped down through the bottom.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for coming back with that. Explanations of the solutions are much harder to come by than stories about the problems.


----------



## Reep1077 (Jan 1, 2016)

that's why I came here, when I googled it this is the only thing that came up about this problem and thanks to some gentlemen in the midwest and britian this was the solution that I came up with.


----------

